# Online version of the RSV



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2020)

This online version of the Revised Standard Version may be of interest to some of you, at least as a reference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 6, 2020)

I have it in Logos and yes, it is useful for textual comparison.


----------

